# Tek or Catalina



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I am debating over a Tek canopy and a Catalina canopy. They would both be 4x24 and would go on my 37g tank. I have just never heard anything bad about either but it seems like the Tek is the superior canopy. The main difference is that you cannot (that I can see) get a 30" Tek where I could get a Catalina in that size.

I currenty keep my fixtures (2x65 Coralife PC and 2x18w Coralife t5no) directly on my glass canopy. I asume I could raise the Tek but I would rather not for spillage resons.

What are your opinions and do you feel either of these would give me the same if not more light then I currently have?

Thanks.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

tek > catalina. it looks like a pretty even trade to me though. tek gives a better ballast but catalina has one that is actually 30" (which actually doesn't really mean anything b/c the bulbs are still in the same spot). why can't we get one with the bulbs staggered?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

oldpunk78 said:


> tek > catalina. it looks like a pretty even trade to me though. tek gives a better ballast but catalina has one that is actually 30" (which actually doesn't really mean anything b/c the bulbs are still in the same spot). why can't we get one with the bulbs staggered?


I agree if you can afford TEK I would go TEK. Both have 24" bulbs haven't looked at hte Catalina Fixtures but they get good reviews.

Craig


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats what im screamin. were talking about a $60-80 difference between the two. 

What does everyone think about keeping them on the glass canopy? The pc fixture I have is 24" and seems to get good coverage.



Craigthor said:


> I agree if you can afford TEK I would go TEK. Both have 24" bulbs haven't looked at hte Catalina Fixtures but they get good reviews.
> 
> Craig


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

TEK was my choice ... Purchased from ReefGeek and selected the Giesemann bulbs (2x Aqua flora & 2x Midday sun) for $329 shipped :thumbsup:

IMHO the 24" fixture looks fine suspended over my 30" tank :fish:

HTH

Larry


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I purchased a catalina fixture and it is awesome.. assembled well.. looks great and the customer service is outstanding!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Thats what im screamin. were talking about a $60-80 difference between the two.
> 
> What does everyone think about keeping them on the glass canopy? The pc fixture I have is 24" and seems to get good coverage.



if i was you (and i'm not, lol), i would get the Catalina and use the savings to hang the fixture over your tank(you will get better coverage and still not have that much spill over - even if you place it right on the glass you will get good coverage - t5's seem to cover better than pc's, ime). the biggest difference i can see between the two are the ballasts and name. the catalina still has good ballasts though.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Personally, I'd go with Catalina b/c it's cheaper and the right size.

I doubt you'll regret going with a Tek, though.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

hell.. catalina will add the light hanging cables and adjusters for 15.00 and will put the grommets in the fixture for free. if you go with the catalina.. I have the cables and adjusters I would send to you for just the shipping.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats a very nice offer. I will deff let you know if that is the route I take. :thumbsup:



Torpedobarb said:


> hell.. catalina will add the light hanging cables and adjusters for 15.00 and will put the grommets in the fixture for free. if you go with the catalina.. I have the cables and adjusters I would send to you for just the shipping.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Would you want a canopy with a DIY T5HO kit?

I purchased an All-Glass black pine canopy for my 37g. There are three slats that run end to end on top of the canopy. Two of the slats flip up. I ordered an IceCap 3x24 T5HO kit and reflectors. I'll mount one reflector/bulb on each slat. I have 3 Work Horse 3 ballasts so that I can have a timer on each bulb/ballast. I already have Gieseman Midday and Aqua Flora bulbs and I need to purchase a 10,000K bulb. I also got a pair of white and a pair of blue Current lunar lights. It should work out nicely. I originally purchased an IceCap 660 ballast to OD two of the bulbs, but I'm not going to do that now.
1x24w = 0.65 wpg - 10 to 12 hours - Midday bulb
2x24w = 1.30 wpg - 4 to 8 hours - Aqua Flora bulb
3x24w = 1.95 wpg - 1 to 4 hours for noon burst - 10,000K bulb
blue lunar lights - 10 to 12 hours
white lunar lights - 4 to 8 hours for sunrise effect
no lights - dark for 1 to 4 hours

3 bulb T5HO kit: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...w~idProduct~IC1313~idCategory~FILTRTRFT5.html

23" reflectors: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...w~idProduct~IC1711~idCategory~FILTACRAT5.html

Current Lunar Lights: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...ng_moonlight_moon_lunar_lamp_current_usa.html

*BLACK PINE CANOPY*









*BLACK PINE CANOPY and STAND*









*MY PERFECTO SANIBEL STAND*


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi B

Did you know that CarolinaReefs.com has free shipping on the TEK fixtures?


Left C


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

You mentioed something like legs for the TEK fixtures. Here it is: http://www.carolinareefs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=76

Here are some fixture hangers:
http://www.carolinareefs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=84
http://www.carolinareefs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=153


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

The $22 fixture hangers in Left Cs first link look identical to the ones Catalina sells for $10. I just had them send me the grommets to install in the top of the fixture plus the hangers (which included all the hardware—wire cables for heavier fixtures, hooks or toggle bolts to install in the ceiling etc.). Total bill was $20 including shipping ($10 for the hangers, $5 for the grommets plus $5 to ship).


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

So with all of this advice on hanging apparatus' is everyone against me leaving it on my glass canopy? Like I stated earlier I already have my PC lights (that I assume make more heat then EITHER of these t5 fixtures) directly on the glass canopy. Hanging just seems like it would add extra equipment and light spillage.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

True that hanging adds extra equipment and light spillage but it also ensures better light coverage throughout the entire tank and gives you the ability to experiment with and control light intensity by varying the height of the fixture above the tank... I see this as a major plus... getting enough ferts into the tank is easy, CO2 levels are not always so easy to balance with high light... if you up your CO2 until your fish are stressed and it still isn't enough your best option is to reduce light intensity which will also reduce CO2 demand. Shortening the photoperiod doesn't work nearly as well as reducing intensity and if you are already running only 2 bulbs in a T5HO fixture and need to reduce intensity further you are out of luck unless the fixture is hung since the fixtures won't work if you remove one bulb. Many people also do not seem to realize that too much light with too little CO2 can stunt plants, just because you do not have algae problems it does not mean the tank is balanced for optimum plant growth.

The other thing I did not like about having my fixture mounted on legs was that I could not open the glass covers... they had to be removed every time I wanted to get in the tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I understand all of the above. I am sure that this fixture will give me about the same light output as I already have but with better penetration to the substrate.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

I mentioned to you in another thread and these may be a little more money but I am very pleased with my Hagen GLO T5HO fixtures. Very well built. You can hang them (comes with built-in sliding hanging "eyes" and the cable-wire), or place them directly on the rims of the tank, or use the included stands and adjust in 3 height positions. I have a single bulb 1x54W 48" and a with a double-bulb 2x54W 48" over my 72 gal and the lighting is marvelous.

See them here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+19759&pcatid=19759


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like 2 2x24w fixtures would be a litle over $200. There are so many choices.:icon_eek:



rich815 said:


> I mentioned to you in another thread and these may be a little more money but I am very pleased with my Hagen GLO T5HO fixtures. Very well built. You can hang them (comes with built-in sliding hanging "eyes" and the cable-wire), or place them directly on the rims of the tank, or use the included stands and adjust in 3 height positions. I have a single bulb 1x54W 48" and a with a double-bulb 2x54W 48" over my 72 gal and the lighting is marvelous.
> 
> See them here:
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+19759&pcatid=19759


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ATI PowerModule.



...kidding.

I love my PowerModule but I also like my Tek.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Tell me about your Tek compared with other PC's you have had.



epicfish said:


> ATI PowerModule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

catalina.

I've had no issues with them. They get lights to the plants, and have all the options you could want as addons (even with all the addons aren't as expensive as Teks).

The plants don't care about the brand name of the fixture. Grab some geisemann's and a Catalina and let it grow!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> Tell me about your Tek compared with other PC's you have had.


Quiet due to the fact that it lacks fans...which is good and bad. Good in the fact that it's quiet. Bad because there's no active cooling of the bulbs.

It looks industrial which is neither good nor bad, it just depends on the look you want. If you want the legs, they're expensive.

Bright and more efficient. With the single bulb reflectors compared to the Current USA Orbit fixture of approximately the same wattage, there's about 28-32% more light. Compared to a Coralife fixture with flat reflectors, it's closer to 46% more light. (Data obtained using my PAR meter)


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Looks like 2 2x24w fixtures would be a litle over $200. There are so many choices.:icon_eek:


I should also mention that the stiff wire rods that hold the light up slide out the sides to extend for a perfect custom-fit width-wise.....

You know, unless you're a total high light junkie and are ready to do the higher maintanence, pump the needed CO2, and watch the specs carefully to maintain it without algae and such you might consider one 2x24W and one 1x24W. I'm 3x54W over my 72 gal, which is my opinion is really 60 or so gallons of water so we're talking about 2.7W/gal and frankly all my high light plants plants grow great under that, in fact I'm relieved in only having to trim every 2-3 weeks instead of sometimes 2x a week when I was 4x54W. So for a total of 3x24W you'd be at about 2.4W/gal or so. The difference in the brightness vs when I switched from an earlier PC set-up that was 4x36W was TREMENDOUS vs. only the 2x54W T5HO I had at first. And these Hagans have very nice reflectors in my opinion (though they are not individual per bulb on the 2x fixtures they are stil very good).


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a pretty elaborate co2 injection method and fert routine. I like the challenge of it.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> I have a pretty elaborate co2 injection method and fert routine. I like the challenge of it.


Me too. I just experienced that with more light than what I am using now I was consistently having GSA and GDA primarily on the leaves towards the top of the water. My hygros in particular would get covered with it up there near the water line! And as mentioned some plants, like cabomba, myrio and some of the hygros, were literally in need of another trim after only 4-5 days. The tank would go from nice and neat to an unruly overgorwn mess way too fast. After dropping the wattage down the growth rate decreased to where I can get away with 2-3 weeks between major trims (still the occasional snip or hiarcut here or there every week) but the plants still have the same color and look just as nice, IMO.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

bsmith782 said:


> So with all of this advice on hanging apparatus' is everyone against me leaving it on my glass canopy? Like I stated earlier I already have my PC lights (that I assume make more heat then EITHER of these t5 fixtures) directly on the glass canopy. Hanging just seems like it would add extra equipment and light spillage.


You wouldn't get any or very little spillage from a canopy set up that I mentioned. 

I've seen some various 30" wooden canopies online for ~ $70 - $80.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

These Sunlight Supply Ready Fit™ T5 Fixtures are easy to mount in a canopy. They are already wired. You just attach them to a canopy, put in the bulbs and plug it in. That's all.
http://sunlightsupply.com/aqua/prod...DYFIT&title=Fluorescent Lighting&type=product

HorticultureSource.com has the 2 ft twin bulb models for $41.47 cheaper than Sunlight Suooly.
http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=411


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Those look really nice C. I just have this strange hatred for wooden canopies. I dont know why they just repulse me. 

Im just so torn between the Tek and the Catalina. I am a big proponent of buying the best, but the best really isnt the right size (even though I know the Catalina has the same size bulbs and they arent staggerd). I love quality equipment, I believe its something that you can feel and see that also has more worth then the $$$ attatched to it.

Catalina just needs to put the 30" fixture on sale for $179 to make this easy for me.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I looked at your 37g journal. Your setup is nice. Your stand is a very light color and finding a matching canopy may or may not hard to find.

This 37g is my first aquarium with a canopy. Maintenance may be a bit difficult because the 37g aquarium is 22" tall and then add in the height of the canopy and you have something around ~ 24" to 26" tall. My arms with my hand extended is 26" long.

I like the 3 step lighting plan with three bulbs and three ballasts plus the lunar lights. It should be interesting when I get it going. UV makes a 10,000K T5HO bulb that will run at 24w with a regular ballast and 40w with an IceCap 430 or 660 ballast. I already have a 660, plus the three Workhorse 3 ballasts. I got two of the Workhorse 3 ballasts for $40 including shipping, or $20 each. They are brand new. Someone ordered too many. My other one comes from my old AHSupply kit.

I really like the look of hanging fixtures, but having to level them after you raise them up for maintenance may be a PITA. Someone had a really nice hanging system that was really easy to use and level that they wrote about. I have no idea how to do a search to find it. I believe that it was for a T5HO fixture too.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i have both. yes the tek puts out more light and is built like a tank, but doesnt come in a 30". i also have several 30" catalinas 2x24 and 4x24) and the bulbs are staggerd, but not end to end, they are offset by maybe 2" or so. you can also slide the bulbs in the holders to maximize the spread, but again not end to end as the endcaps get in the way. going from a cfl, you will not be disapointed with the catalina. i use them on a 30g breeder, and it grows everything just fine. you can just dump it on the glass top if you choose (much less heat than cfl), but i like the cheap legs they come with just fine.

if your tank was 36", and money is no object like you mentioned, then tek all the way, but for a 30" light, i would go CA, just because a light thats too long compared to the tank just looks ghetto IMO.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks C. I like to build things but lighting I think ill leave to the pros. I could very well burn my house down.



Left C said:


> I looked at your 37g journal. Your setup is nice. Your stand is a very light color and finding a matching canopy may or may not hard to find.
> 
> This 37g is my first aquarium with a canopy. Maintenance may be a bit difficult because the 37g aquarium is 22" tall and then add in the height of the canopy and you have something around ~ 24" to 26" tall. My arms with my hand extended is 26" long.
> 
> ...


Thanks. This is a very helpful review. Do you get much spillage with the legs on the Catalina?



dhavoc said:


> i have both. yes the tek puts out more light and is built like a tank, but doesnt come in a 30". i also have several 30" catalinas 2x24 and 4x24) and the bulbs are staggerd, but not end to end, they are offset by maybe 2" or so. you can also slide the bulbs in the holders to maximize the spread, but again not end to end as the endcaps get in the way. going from a cfl, you will not be disapointed with the catalina. i use them on a 30g breeder, and it grows everything just fine. you can just dump it on the glass top if you choose (much less heat than cfl), but i like the cheap legs they come with just fine.
> 
> if your tank was 36", and money is no object like you mentioned, then tek all the way, but for a 30" light, i would go CA, just because a light thats too long compared to the tank just looks ghetto IMO.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

bsmith782 said:


> Thanks C. I like to build things but lighting I think ill leave to the pros. ...


I have one last sales pitch. I just got this from IceCap. 










*What makes a Great Retrofit Kit?* 

*Upgrading the lighting of an existing tank? Outfitting a new aquarium? There are many reasons why most will opt to use a retrofit kit in lieu of doing it themselves but does any retrofit kit offer an advantage? *

Earlier this year Steven Pro, noted author and lecturer was visiting a retail store demonstrating the new IceCap Retrofit Kit. Steve had the 2 foot model and coincidently 2 of the competitive 2 ft. kits were in use over a holding tank. As a demonstration the IceCap retro was placed next to one of the other units over the holding tank. The difference was immediately evident to all. Thinking the age of the lamps might be the difference the lamps in the other unit were replaced but the difference remained. 

Both units were taken down but left on to take some PAR readings. Removing the fixtures everyone noticed that not only were the IceCap units considerably brighter, the color of the lamps was also quite different. For this test we were using UVL lamps (formerly called URI for those old school aquarists). 

The AquaSun lamp was bright white with a hint of yellow in the IceCap fixture but appeared pink in the other unit. 

The Super Actinic lamp was also very different. The IceCap fixture operated that lamp at a bright blue color very similar to VHO actinic lamps we have used in the past while the other fixture rendered the Super Actinic a dull, dark blue/purple color. That made a big difference in the appearance of the corals under the IceCap fixture. It made them really pop!

PAR readings were taken with an Apogee PAR meter. All readings were taken at 6" from the lamp at the center of each lamp's length. The readings are recorded in the chart on right.

As you can see, there was a big difference in output, On the low end, the IceCap fixture was putting out 22% more PAR per lamp than the other brand unit and on the high end, it was providing 56% more useable light! That means users (both hobbyists as well as any potential store-use fixtures) will be getting a lot more bang for their buck when using the IceCap fixture.

Why does the IceCap Retrofit kit perform so much better?

For 17 years IceCap ballasts have been rewriting the standard for high performance aquarium lighting - this is just one more shining example of the IceCap 660's performance. But the difference does not stop there - the reflectors on the IceCap Retrofit kit contributes to the superior performance while also acting as a heat sync helping to remove excess heat..

The IceCap Retrofit kits were designed to install quickly and easily while giving your year after year of trouble free service. The base is a sturdy aluminum structure, waterproof end caps are prewired with quick connectors to the IceCap ballast.

The IceCap 4 lamp T5 Retrofit Kit is available in 2, 3 and 4 foot lengths.

The IceCap prewired Retrofit Kits are available at better aquarium retailer and online. For more information contact IceCap Sales 800-7-ICECAP, [email protected]. 











Home Site: http://www.icecapinc.com/01/index.html


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for making things tougher for me C. I left them a message and an email about pricing ans sizes available.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

bsmith782 said:


> Thanks for making things tougher for me C. I left them a message and an email about pricing ans sizes available.


You are welcome for the added "pushy" information. 

You can find the kits cheaper at other online stores besides IceCap. The "Goon Squad" zapped out all my links to them. 

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/IceCap/

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_searc...ceCap~vendorcode~IC~searchlogtext~For_T5.html

I believe that IceCap has new prewired 2' and 3' DIY kits in addition to the 4' kit that has been out for a while.

You can find the IceCap kits at various places with 430 and 600 ballasts which overdrive the 24w T5HO to 40w plus there are regular T5HO ballasts that don't overdrive them.



The Sunlight Supply's Ready Fit™ T5 Fixtures are easy to mount in a canopy too. They are mentioned a few posts up.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn!!! Those are over $400. Im sure there excellent but again, DAMN!!!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

bsmith782 said:


> Damn!!! Those are over $400. Im sure there excellent but again, DAMN!!!


$400? What? ... Did you check the Reef Geek link that I gave you? There are some more cheaper places too. 
Check the following out from Reef Geek.

*$149* 24" 2x24W SLR T5 High-Output Retrofit Kit w/ Bulbs: http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...5_High-Output_Retrofit_Kit_w!_Bulbs_by_IceCap

*$249* 24" 2x24W SLR T5 Very High-Output Retrofit Kit w/ Bulbs and 660 ballast: http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...y_High-Output_Retrofit_Kit_w!_Bulbs_by_IceCap

*$289* 24" 4x24W SLR T5 High-Output Retrofit Kit w/ Bulbs: http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...5_High-Output_Retrofit_Kit_w!_Bulbs_by_IceCap

*$359* 24" 4x24W SLR T5 Very High-Output Retrofit Kit w/ Bulbs and 660 ballast: http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...y_High-Output_Retrofit_Kit_w!_Bulbs_by_IceCap


Either a 2x24w T5H0 or a 2x overdriven to 2x40w may be all that you would need.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

This might help. I just got an email from Dr. Foster and Smith about their T5 lighting sale that's on now:

http://tinyurl.com/dbm25k


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

bsmith782 said:


> Catalina just needs to put the 30" fixture on sale for $179 to make this easy for me.


I agree ... if the 24" or 30" were priced like the 48", I would have been
much more inclined to go Catalina ... But, I do not regret my TEK
purchase. And, to be honest ... I'm not bothered in the least by the 
look of the 24"x12" TEK fixture over my 30"x18" tank 

Larry


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I wonder if they are open to negotiotiations...


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thought about that ... but wanted to try the TEK after reading all the reviews ... maybe next time 

Larry 

BTW, PM incoming with ot question sir :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey 'B',

I got the catalina fixture hanging over my 55g and I gotta tell ya it is a great lamp. I don't think it can be beat for the price. If I start another tank it will certainly get a catalina fixture over top of it.:thumbsup:

Also, you definitely want to hang your fixture. It made a big difference for me when I was able to adjust the height of the lamp from the substrate.

Here is a link on making a light stand. Pretty easy to do with conduit and a bender. All credit to Tom Barr for this one.
http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/3977-making-ada-style-light-fixture-cheap.html


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

hanging is the way to go, makes maintenance easier as well. i use the legs because i am lazy.... light spill is not to bad as the bulbs are recessed somewhat in the reflectors themselves.


----------



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

i just bought a catalina fixture and im eager to see how it is. In the future im going to build a stand for this tank and thats when im going to hang it.


----------



## chard (Jul 10, 2005)

*Update???*

So, Bsmith, Any update on your decision? Did you go TEK or Catalina 30" ? Im curious because I too have a 37 gallon tank and I am looking to upgrade from my 2x64 coralife fixture. I would really like to know the actual wattage of that catalina at the substrate level and if it can grow the high light demanding ground cover plants.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have not and actually decidedto put it off for a few months due to a swith in job locations. I am pretty sure I am going to go with the Catalina when I do purchase though.


----------



## chard (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm in the same boat, although stable job as a High School administrator, just have alot of things to pay for with my personal budget portion of my paycheck. I will have to hold off for a month or two but I do plan on getting the 4x24 watt catalina. Still really curious on the actual wattage that hits the tank from that thing. Product site claims 3x the wattage due to the reflectors. Wonder if anyone else has some first hand knowledge...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont have a PAR meter but if memory serves me correct Tom Barr does and also uses the Catalina fixture on something. Maybe if you shoot him a PM he can fill you in. Then post up what you hear here.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

if i can find a par meter i will test mine when i get it. im getting a 24" 4x24 solar T5. i bought it with no bulbs, no moonlights, and just legs so it was $145


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 15, 2009)

Go with the TEK! From personal experience it is unbelievably good!! Very well built!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What would good bulbs be to get withthe Catalina? Should I get the ones that come from them or get it WO bulbs and get my own?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Would you get some Giesemann Midday 6000K and Aqua Flora bulbs for it?

The Drs have UVL's AquaSun 10,000K trichromatic on sale. It has a good color spectrum to be mixed with those Giesemann bulbs. Click on more information in that Drs link to see the color spectrum.

Type in APG-29813 and they are $15.19 instead of $21.19. Save $6 each that way! :thumbsup:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16768&prodid=33218&catid=1313


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

So your saying I should get these and these? Or do the Drs sell the Giesemann bulbs too?

Dang $85 on lights. I guess they last longer then PC's though.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I would mix the Midday 6000K, Aqua Flora and AquaSun bulbs. Maybe 2 Midday and one of each of the other 2.

I read that the Aqua Medic Planta bulb is the Giesemann Aqua Flora bulb in Aqua Medic packaging. The Drs sell the Planta. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13827


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Aquarium Specialty has good prices on the Giesemann bulbs. The Aquaflora/Midday combination really looks great! I think next month I'll be getting the new bulbs for my Tek, I bought it used and it came with a random assortment of bulbs not exactly suited for freshwater.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> What would good bulbs be to get withthe Catalina? Should I get the ones that come from them or get it WO bulbs and get my own?


Hi 'B',

I'm perfectly happy with the 67k bulbs that I requested them to send with the fixture instead of the ones they normally use. They'll substitute at no additional cost.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is my review on the Catalina 24" 4x24 T5HO. I give this fixture an 8/10. It would have got a 9 or 10 if I didnt have to take the plastic endcap off to put the bulbs in. Other than that, this fixture is SLEEK. The reflector is very polished and the build solid. The housing is like a U shaped coralife PC light, but black and with a perforated top to release heat. It feels like theres some weight to it, and I like that in a light. This fixture is going over my reef so the bulbs are KZ Fiji purple, Aquablue+, Super Actinic, and Actinic White. Enjoy the pics


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oh yeah.. best of all, its American made


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

chris127 said:


> oh yeah.. best of all, its American made


You sure? Maybe American-assembled but I doubt all those electronic parts are US-made. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

idk where the ballasts are made, but at least the hood is made in sacramento :thumbsup:


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Chris how as the customer service with them? I am thinking of ordering from them.


----------



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

i've had my catalina light fixture for about a month so far and i have no negatives to share with you guys. Customer service with them is great too! I bought a UV sterilizer from them as well and the bulb was broken and they sent me a new one right away.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent customer service. I have had a very pleasant experience with them as well.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I just ordered my 30" 4x24 light with moonlights! They said it will go out tomorrow, so I should hopefully have it by the beginning of next week by the latest.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

oldpunk78 said:


> tek > catalina. it looks like a pretty even trade to me though. tek gives a better ballast but catalina has one that is actually 30" (which actually doesn't really mean anything b/c the bulbs are still in the same spot). why can't we get one with the bulbs staggered?


Actually, the bulbs _are_ staggered in the Catalina 30"











chris127 said:


> idk where the ballasts are made, but at least the hood is made in sacramento :thumbsup:


Mine has worhorse ballasts, which are american made. Perhaps tek's have better ballasts, but workhorse are pretty gold as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Is that a 30"?



macclellan said:


> Actually, the bulbs _are_ staggered in the Catalina 30"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

thats how my CA 30"ers are. light dispersal is pretty good for a fixture longer than the bulbs.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to think that It will be better then my Coralife 24" fixture with 21" bulbs.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

My PAR results with an Apogee meter. 

Standard AGA 75g Aquarium. Freshwater planted.
Catalina Aquariums T5 Fixture w/Workhorse Ballasts. 
2x54w 67KK and 2x 10kk stock Catalina bulbs, approx 4 months old.
Bottom of the bulb plane is 2” off of surface with legs.
216w total (2.88 “WPG”)

With dirty glass top: --- Open top --- Cleaned glass top
Surface (2”): 450 --- 550 --- 480
15” middle 120 --- 145 --- -
21” middle 65 --- 90 --- 80
21” front 40 --- 80 --- 70

measurements in ~60 µmol.m^-2.s^-1


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i can't offer a comparison, but i like my Tek Light fixtures very much.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have any PC results for comparison? Without a reference these numbers are hard to extrapolate.



macclellan said:


> My PAR results with an Apogee meter.
> 
> Standard AGA 75g Aquarium. Freshwater planted.
> Catalina Aquariums T5 Fixture w/Workhorse Ballasts.
> ...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is a cut and paste from when I posted this months ago:

14g Ecosystem Aquariums “Mini” AIO. Reef Tank.
Wal-mart 500w Halogen Worklight for housing, end-caps, reflector, wiring, etc. 70w Icecap ballast.
70w Catalina Aquariums “Coral Grow” 14KK
70w (5 "WPG" but more like 6 "WPG" in display area, ~12g)

Surface (10”): 310
15” middle: 140
21” middle: 100
21” front corner: 150 (due to shape of reflector?)
21” rear corner: 100

Standard AGA 75g Aquarium. Freshwater planted.
Catalina Aquariums T5 Fixture w/Workhorse Ballasts. 
2x54w 67KK and 2x 10kk stock Catalina bulbs, approx 4 months old.
Bottom of the bulb plane is 2” off of surface with legs.
216w total (2.88 “WPG”)

With dirty glass top: --- Open top --- Cleaned glass top
Surface (2”): 450 --- 550 --- 480
15” middle 120 --- 145 --- -
21” middle 65 --- 90 --- 80
21” front 40 --- 80 --- 70

Standard AGA 30L. Freshwater planted.
AHSupply PC reflector retrofitted in a AGA striplight, Workhorse 5 ballast.
96w 67KK bulb…whatever brand AHSupply uses, approx 18 months old…sigh.
Reasonably clean glass top between bulb and tank.
96w (3.2 “WPG”)

Surface (1”): 350
16” middle: 55
16” front: 50
16” Front corner on endcap side: 5
16” Front corner on non-endcap side: 15
16” Back corner on endcap side: 30
16” Back corner on non-endcap side 40

Same measurements, but now with a 30” Coralife T5-NO added over the front of tank.
1x18w 67kk and 1x10kk stock bulbs, approx 8 months old.
132w total (4.4 “WPG”)

Surface (1”): - 
16” middle: 75
16” front: 125

Standard AGA 10g. Freshwater planted.
AHSupply PC reflector retrofitted in a AGA striplight, Workhorse 3 ballast.
36w 67KK bulb…whatever brand AHSupply uses, approx 24 months old…sigh.
Reasonably clean glass top between bulb and tank.
36w (3.6 “WPG”)

Surface (1”): 350
6”: 115
11” middle: 100
11” middle front: 65
11” Front corner on endcap side: 30
11” Front corner on non-endcap side: 45

Standard AGA 10g. Low tech planted.
Ghetto Wal-mart Incandescent hood. 
Custom-made (by yours truly) quasi-parabolic polished aluminum reflectors.
2x10w Wal-mart PC fluorescent bulbs (non-spiral).
No top, but quite dirty plastic bulb shields.
20w (2 “WPG”)

Surface (2”): 200
12” middle: 35
12” front center: 25

Observations (What I learned or had reinforced through taking these measurements):
T-5s are hella bright. Duh!

Clean glass tops are really important for more light getting to photosynthetic life. Much more so than I would have thought.

The endcap side versus nonendcap side of PC lights makes for a much larger difference in light than I would have thought. This does not happen with T-5 and is a huge advantage over PC.

It seems that even T5-NO with the crappy Coralife reflector is brighter than AHS PC. This is inconclusive though. I wish I had taken measurements with just the Coralife on and the AHS fixture off. Also, I need new PC bulbs...badly.

Comparing the 10g tanks, my ghetto-lit tank is brighter than one would think and has better spread compared to an AHS-PC lit tank.

I should probably lower the fixture a few inches on my reef tank... but we no wants to buys a chilla...

I'd like to retest again in a few months once I get new PC bulbs.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Good info. I wish I had acess to a par meter to compare my 130w coralife pc to the Cat 96w t5ho.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I recieved the fixture a week or so ago. I really hate to post this because of what everyone else has said but I just dont think that this fixture is as powerful as my old setup (24" coralife 2x65w PC & 30" coralife 2x18w t5no). I just put on the legs and removed the glass top to see what happens but im not very hopeful. 

I really cant see why this is so. My reds are barely there and most of my plants just arent growing as well. Nothing else has changed.

Any input would be great.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> Good info. I wish I had acess to a par meter to compare my 130w coralife pc to the Cat 96w t5ho.





bsmith782 said:


> I recieved the fixture a week or so ago. I really hate to post this because of what everyone else has said but I just dont think that this fixture is as powerful as my old setup (24" coralife 2x65w PC & 30" coralife 2x18w t5no). I just put on the legs and removed the glass top to see what happens but im not very hopeful.
> 
> I really cant see why this is so. My reds are barely there and most of my plants just arent growing as well. Nothing else has changed.
> 
> Any input would be great.


Don't forget bulb selection plays a role.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking but 96w is still 96w.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have talked to service at Catalina (which has been excellent thus far BTW). They offered me to ship my fixture back to them and they would install a more powerful ballast thus overdriving 2 of the 4 bulbs. This sounds like a great idea. 

Any comments?


----------



## jarberg27 (Mar 13, 2009)

You were originally running a 130W PC fixture side by side with a small T5.

Just as a straight across comparison (I know we don't have a PAR meter or anything), how would you rate the intensity of the 130W PC (by itself) vs the new 96W T5?

I have the same PC fixture, and I've been following this thread and trying to decide if the CA 96W T5 would give my 29g the extra oomph I want. But I don't have the little 2x18 T5 that you were running. I guess the 2 fixtures you had originally were more intense than the new 96W. But without the 2x18, is the new T5 far superior to just the PC you were running?

Glad to hear CA customer service is helping you out---everyone says they're great.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

One of the reasons I purchased this fixture was to get extra penetration to the bottom of the tank. 

It is hard to say which one was brighter because I havent seen the PC fixture in a few weeks. I would say that the Cat seems brighter, atleast I remember saying that to myself when I put it on top of the tank.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Thats what I was thinking but 96w is still 96w.


You know you'd think so. But about a year or so ago I replaced a 4x36W PC fixture with a 2x54W T5HO and the T5HO lights, even supposedly 25% less wattage, look MUCH brighter to my eye. I even set them up side by side to see them very close to each other. It was no contest.


----------

